

What is your favorite login screen? - andrewtbham

What is your favorite login screen?
======
daniel02216
<https://me.com/> You can select the service you want to go to (mail,
calendar, find my iphone, etc.) before you log in. Also the sign in box
'shakes it's head' no when you screw up your password. Pretty cool.

------
andrewtbham
<https://login.mailchimp.com/>

<http://vimeo.com/log_in>

------
tiber
Why, the hackernews one, of course.

